# New Tv Opinions



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hiya
I guess sometime sooner or later (hopefully later?) I have to replace my aging Dodge Ram 1500 4X4 with a new vehicle. The old grey dodge has 90,000 miles on it. It is holding up fine but with alot of mainetenance so I ainâ€™t rushing but am thinking ahead a year or two.
But that being saidâ€¦I am leaning toward a Â¾ ton truck with a diesel without 4 wheel drive. I have never needed 4 wheel drive while towing, and hardly use it at all except for going out and playing in the mud and snow. 
Looking at current vehicle prices, maintenance costs, mileage etc. it seems to make sense. The truck is cheaper without 4x4, even with a diesel tow package. Mileage should be better and maintenance cost should be somewhat less without 4X4. I suppose I might go with a limited slip rear if I am concerned about traction at times.
I have no real loyalty to any one truck maker, so I will probably find the best truck for the money when the time comes.

All that being saidâ€¦any comments, criticisms or crackerjacks as I consider my options would help?
BTW I currently tow a 2006 26RKS with the 2000 Dodge 1500.

Looking forward to the posts!
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Lazybonz(aka Bill) said:


> Hiya
> I guess sometime sooner or later (hopefully later?) I have to replace my aging Dodge Ram 1500 4X4 with a new vehicle. The old grey dodge has 90,000 miles on it. It is holding up fine but with alot of mainetenance so I ainâ€™t rushing but am thinking ahead a year or two.
> But that being saidâ€¦I am leaning toward a Â¾ ton truck with a diesel without 4 wheel drive. I have never needed 4 wheel drive while towing, and hardly use it at all except for going out and playing in the mud and snow.
> Looking at current vehicle prices, maintenance costs, mileage etc. it seems to make sense. The truck is cheaper without 4x4, even with a diesel tow package. Mileage should be better and maintenance cost should be somewhat less without 4X4. I suppose I might go with a limited slip rear if I am concerned about traction at times.
> ...


Hi Bill.....

Where are you from and where do you plan on towing.

Just a thought here, I have used my 4 wheel drive while towing to back into some uphill sites, pull the trailer out of mud, etc, where with 2Wd I would have been stuck.

I agree from a cost standpoint that a 2WD would be cheaper, but in the long run, a 4WD diesel will hold more value than a 2WD.

I don't do a whole lot of travel in 4WD either, my truck averages under 5K per year, but when I need it, it is there.

My $.02

Steve


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

HI Steve
I am in North Dakota at Theo Roosevelt Nat. Park. I work for the park service. As far as where I will be towing...who knows. This is my first TT. There are a ton of gravel roads around here...going to some really nice camping.
But I expect mostly to be on good surfaces.
Hmmm...do I plan for the exceptional need ..or the routine trip...dunno?


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I would never buy a truck without 4wd, in my area 2wd trucks just don't hold value. Could I get away with not having it, maybe but I am not going to take the chance. I have used my 4wd backing my Outback up before.

my .02 say get the 4wd, you will be glad you did in the end.


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

YEP
Alot will have to depend on the kind of deal I can swing at the dealership when the time comes.
4x4's are more plentiful on the lots than 4x2's for sure.

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

I remember going through many of the same questions before we bought our Titan, especially the question of 2WD vs. 4WD. It was my feeling that the 4WD was a bit of a waste, and after two years with the truck, that is - for me at least - confirmed. I drive the truck year round, including up to the mountains for skiing, and what with all the traction braking and stability controls available today, I have only had it in 4WD one time. And that was not because it was needed, instead because I just wanted to see how it drove!

All of that said, there is one other significant issue to consider. Resale value. I don't know what it's like where you are, but here in the Northwest, if your truck does not have 4WD, nobody will want it. This is bolstered by the fact that trying to buy a new 2WD truck in anything other than 'contractor stripper' trim is almost impossible. The dealers just do not carry them. And if they are not stocking 2WD pickups, there is only one reason. There is no market for them.

Now, I know this varies in different parts of the country. 2WD is very popular in the Southwest. But resale value is something that should at least be considered in the equation.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Lazybones,

I'm really behind you with selecting a diesel but don't see your rationale for no 4WD. Counting pennies if you ask me. The increase 4WD sticker price will be made up in some degree by how many more potential buyers you have by having 4WD . I also don't believe you could come up with an answer on how much additional the maintenance is.

Lastly I even have to put my truck in 4WD taking my trailer off my lawn if it wet in the slightest bit. Steve's comments are vaild as well, loose stones,mud. Finally if you live in such a rural area as ND then the 4WD will give you greater access to many more sites. Great if you hunt or fish!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to agree 3/4 Desiel truck would be the ticket with the 4x4 issue Better to have and not need it 
Then to need it and not have it
I have used 4 wheel drive a few times where I needed to get the TT in and out of
Plus like others already said the resale value will be better than a 2 wheel drive

Don


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a *2WD* Diesel and love it. Pulls like a monster. You will definitely be happy with the pulling power, performance & fuel milage of any diesel, especially when traveling long distances







. I go to the Black Hills often and up the Chamberlain, South Dakota along the Missouri River every year. 70-75 MPH at 2000-2250 rpm in OD and between 11-13 MPG pulling our 29FBHS. We always are up in your area visiting family...
















Here's my comments on 4 WD

*1)* I have been pulled out of the mud with my 5th wheel.
*2)*Whenever I take my truck back home to South Dakota everyone is shocked it is 2WD, most of the family owns Pick-ups but the never new they made a 3/4 ton in 2WD - just like stated above, big market in the South but not so much in other areas. My 2WD sucks big time in the snow! The mods & increased HP don't help in the snow either!















*3)* 2WD is a *bit* cheaper on maintenance
*4)* Without 4 WD I must definitely be careful on the ground I tread!
*5)*Did I mention I had to be pulled out of the mud before?

Since you're not in a hurry to buy - have fun test driving all the new Turbo DIesels in 2007!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I have used my 4x4 to push the trailer into a site. I have used my 4x4 towing the trailer to a campground when I got stopped on a uphill, in the rain, with leaves covering the road....very slippery!!!

As for the cost difference...

2007 Chevrolet 2500HD Silverado Classic Crew cab short bed 2wd vs 4x4 the price difference (at MSRP)

$2,930.00

When to Kelly Blue Book, priced out a 2003 Chevrolet Silverado LS, Diesel, Crew Cab short bed, with matching equipment and 55000 miles:

Private party value (what you should be able to sell it for):

2wd.............$24,245.00 4x4.............$26,280.00 Difference.....$2,035.

So it would cost you approximately $895 to have the 4x4. Extra maintance....one front axle lube change...maybe. All of the 4x4 trucks made today really don't have any extra maintance for the 4x4, but there is a chance for something else to break....

We sell about 8 to 1, 4x4 to 2wd here at our dealership.

Gary


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll chime in on wanting 4wd in South Dakota just for driving in the winter. Here in Colorado rear wheel drive trucks don't make in on any hills, yes South Dakota is relatively flat but I'm always more comfortable in the snow with 4wd. The other real benefit on 4wd in my opinion while towing your TT is 4lo to back into a site or back up hill. Reverse is deadly with an automatic trans it causes the trans to over heat easily wearing out the bands and clutches. In 4lo I don't even have to hit the go peddle and it starts backing up even with 6000lbs of TT behind it up hill and it stays cool, no strain on any of the drive train parts.

Good luck in your search.

Bill.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

If you are towing with the 1500 and are not experiencing troubles.
I suggest you at least go sit in the TITAN.
Fit and finish are really nice and more toys are.........more toys!


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

HI Bill,

I guess I am going to echoe most of what the other guys said above. I just upgraded to a Dodge 2006 2500 Mega Cab 4X4 diesel this past Friday, and I can't wait to tow with it. Living in KS there are usually 4-6 days a year when I need 4wd, so I too was thinking about a 2wd truck when I started my search, but that changed real quick. There were no 4X2's diesels with options on cars.com, autotrader.com, ect for 4 months. I did find a couple of plain/no option diesels, but they were over 400 miles away from me. I almost always buy a 1 or 2 year old vehicle, and let someone else take the 1st year resale dive. I saved a ton of money off of the original sticker price of the truck, so you might want to look at used ones.

Kent


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

klnks06 said:


> HI Bill,
> 
> I guess I am going to echoe most of what the other guys said above. I just upgraded to a Dodge 2006 2500 Mega Cab 4X4 diesel this past Friday, and I can't wait to tow with it. Living in KS there are usually 4-6 days a year when I need 4wd, so I too was thinking about a 2wd truck when I started my search, but that changed real quick. There were no 4X2's diesels with options on cars.com, autotrader.com, ect for 4 months. I did find a couple of plain/no option diesels, but they were over 400 miles away from me. I almost always buy a 1 or 2 year old vehicle, and let someone else take the 1st year resale dive. I saved a ton of money off of the original sticker price of the truck, so you might want to look at used ones.
> 
> Kent


*Kent,*

*You're not even gonna feel the 25RSS back there with that monster TV. Have fun! *


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks fellas!
I guess if nothing else, the market will dictate my choice.
And if the truth be know, I would rather have the 4x4!
Bigger is better right?









I guess we will see what happens over the next few weeks.
DW and I (along with my faithful pooch "Splash") are heading to North Carolinia for Thanksgiving.
We are leaving Friday Nov 10 and will be back here in ND by Nov 27.
I figure a 4000 mile trip will make up my mind on how soon I need a new TV.
At 7-8 mpg in the old grey dodge...I might convince the DW for a new truck sooner than later!








Its my first long haul with the Outback 26rks.
Wish us happy sailing and fair weather!

BILL


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Bill,

That is a good haul and truth be known gas mileage or lack there of was the biggest thing in choosing a diesel.

Have a real nice safe trip!

Mike C


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I never really thought about needing a 4X4. Never had one, never thought I'd need one. But, listening to y'all's explanations, I would definitely consider one the next time I'm ready to UPGRADE!

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had my Suburban for just over 2 years now and have used the 4wd about 10 times. We head over the mountains in the winter to go skiing and in the summer I take the Suburban deep into the forest and have a few times I needed 4wd to get out of some big ruts with mud. But, I'm not your normal camper either...


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Bill,

Although I'm a diehard Ford man, the price of the Dodge might make me jump the fence. It would be a drive for you but Dave Smith Motors in Kellogg Idaho is almost the TV equivilent of Lakeshore RV (or, at least they used to be, haven't been there in a few years). Many moons ago I was looking at getting a new truck and they could sell me a 4x4, SLT 2500 deisel for the same as a 4x2 XL Ford at the local dealerships. They sell Chevy as well, not sure about the prices but would figure they get the same deals.

Edmunds.com is also a good place to build and compare prices, it allows you to see what people in your area are paying (on the average).

Dave


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I would use this argument....Better to have it and not need it, than NEED it and NOT HAVE IT....









This wonderful piece of logic was used on me by my husband when he put this whench thing and cattle guards on the front of my car....excuse me, on my truck.....









MEN


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> This wonderful piece of logic was used on me by my husband when he put this whench thing and cattle guards on the front of my car....excuse me, on my truck.....



















Mike


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

3ME said:


> If you are towing with the 1500 and are not experiencing troubles.
> I suggest you at least go sit in the TITAN.
> Fit and finish are really nice and more toys are.........more toys!


You might want to read what CONSUMERS REPORT had to say about the Titan recently if you even slightly consider looking at one . I won't go into that here as it would start a pissing contest . While all Titan owners appear to love them they are still just a 1/2 ton and not the magic bullet some would have you think .

The diesel option is a big plus and a very good idea . My last truck a 97 Z-71 ,was used in 4WD only a couple of times and only got me into trouble ( lots of brush scratches ) when I did, going places where I really should'nt have ! Plus I changed leaking front seals a couple of times , too much of a PITA for something not used .

My new TV is a 2WD diesel and as I will not take my TT to the snow or down muddy roads , 2WD should suite me fine . Good luck in your quest .


----------

